# Clarks Dead



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Clarks.....!!!!dead!!!!.oh No And I Did'nt Even Get To Say Goodbye.it Litteraly Looked Liked He Was Murdered.he Was Sitting In His Water Bowl With A Traumatized Face And Lieing There Motionless.oh No.2 Is Too Many Keet Lives.i Will Search Every Spec Of The Cage For Things That Might Of Killed Him.but It Is Too Late.why Do They Die.   .i Will Upload Pics Of His Murder Site.poor Clark.

2003?-2005 2003?-2005
Clark Luis


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Please Reply.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I have no wisdom regarding cause of death -- but my heart goes out to you for your loss. I'm SOOO sorry! I can't imagine losing one of mine


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

PigeonSitter10, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  You have my sympathy. You may never know what happend to your Clark, but you're doing the right thing in double checking to make sure the environment you're keeping birds in is safe.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PS10 .. little budgies/parakeets have a greatly smaller life span than some of the larger hookbills .. still your keets should have made it for a longer time than they did. I think we need to look into your husbandry (not that it was bad) and figure out what might have gone wrong.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

PS10, I am so very sorry about your loss. It would seem too heartbreaking so
close together. I feel for you on this and hope you are able to figure out what
happened.

fp


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i photoshopped out somthings i did not want in the picture.do not be alarmed.also i did not want to show you a murdered bird.(or at least it looked that way).


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i took a toy helicopter got some black paper and tape and got to work and put up a sign on it that says"memorial services"and showed a feather dropping.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

PS10~I regret to read your posting about your parakeet Clark.My reply and my opinion is that his life might have shortened due to the chemical burn he sustained a few weeks ago from the accident with the bleach and the sink. 

All anyone can do is learn from ones own mistakes and even about the mistakes others make and improve on them.

Again, I am sorry for your loss. I know you will miss him.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

it is good clark is dead.he is with luis and the luis and clark legacy will live on.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

clark was buried.i miss him a lot.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Im sorry your Parakeet died. I had two of them died in 98 or so. I miss them too.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Seems like this might apply in Clark's case*

Those of us lucky enough to know of Clark, his story and his short little life have been indeed blessed, for when it comes our turn to take our own walk into eternity we will know that somewhere up ahead waits a brave little bird that will make us smile and help us find our way.

RIP Clark


NAB :-|


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Clark, he's with Luis now and they're happily together again. I hope you figure what the cause might have been that led to Clark's passing


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

would,nt count on it. i found out how luis died.he starved.never ate a bite.clark was fat so he survived.he was as healthy as an athlete.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

I believe he may have missed his buddy. Before you get another bird clean the cage out real good with bleach water and let the cage sit in the sun for a couple of days. Do the the same for everything that was in the cage. Wher did you keep the cage? To hot or cold? Fresh food and water? How large was the water dish? What was used on the floor of the cage? Was the cage covered at night? Just trying to help you cover all the bases.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

no the cage is not covered.yes fresh food and water,kitty litter at bottom.it is just right temp.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the birds can or do perch on feed or water containers and poo into what they
are eating and drinking, consider getting the kind of feed/water dish that is 
hooded so they can't contaminate their own food and water source w/droppings. Might help.

fp


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

ooooooohhhhhh nooooooooo they have been doing that.don't worry sacadowea im coming.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

srry to hear what happened! 

what about your wholesale project? 

PS10 do you know anything on breeding budgies i have 2 new ones male\female 1 is 5yrs of age other is 1yr of age. 

all i know is i need a nest box around 15cm x 20cm x 15cm something like that.

any tips thanks


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well i do not but i have a grandpa visiting in october of this year and he is a master.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

okay , i hope yu can help me then 

did ur birds mate at all yet?


----------

